# For those of us who are struggling



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I have been really really struggling over the last few weeks, in the roller coaster of life, definitely at the bottom of a valley, but try to climb the next hill.

This was posted on the Riding Light page on fb the other day










I really need to print this out and post it everywhere. Just right now I feel like I am under that dark dark water, weighed down and heavy, and slightly damp from crying. This reminds me that we can get back to the surface, then unfold our wings and soar into the light, in all ways.

Here is to light and lightness, first of spirit, then of mind, and keep working on the body. Surprising how those worries that weigh nothing can make you physically heavy....off to think about this.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

At least you ARE trying, working your way up. Living.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

What a beautiful, uplifting image. I think it should be done in high quality black velvet and silk. 

You can see it as coming out of the darkness or you can see it as shining light on the darkness.. no matter which way, it's a truly beautifal picture.

Recognizing that times are difficult is often the first step to getting through those times. One of my catch phrases in difficult times is "The only thing in life that never changes is change itself." It's a reminder to me that no matter how tough it is now, it will change and I always look for positive change at those times.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

You can do this, Golden Horse!!!

You've already come so far, against the current, and been so amazing. 

Keep it up, girl! It doesn't have to be a fast-accomplished goal. Every little bit helps and will get you that little bit closer to where you want to be. 

Hugs!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

NorthernMama said:


> What a beautiful, uplifting image. I think it should be done in high quality black velvet and silk.


Ohh could you imagine it on a black kimono?


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

This is now my new desktop.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Golden Horse said:


> Ohh could you imagine it on a black kimono?


 
Yes, with snow falling all around, in a rock garden, just like "Kill Bill"!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Maybe a T shirt


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

A t-shirt doesn't do it justice. I was thinking more along the lines of a wall hanging or throw. The kimono works also. A t-shirt is just too... oh, too "light" - not "deep" enough.


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

Yeah I know, just playing with it, it does need velvet, satin or silk, not cotton, and something more substantial than a T shirt


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Oooh, how about a classical leather jacket or better yet, a leather duster? Ya...

I wonder if it would work on a pickup... A transport, yes, but I can't decide about a pickup.


----------



## Oldhorselady (Feb 7, 2012)

That is beautiful Goldenhorse....keep your chin up. There are so many wonderful things we miss in our lives when times are tough. Stay strong.


----------



## eclipseranch (May 31, 2012)

being able to look up from a dark place to see the surface & above is the hope that it takes to spread those wings! It is that hope that will keep you going & you will rise above whatever is keeping you down!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm trying to find whose image it is, it is a facinating journey










Now Shiela Smart Art steps in



















But I haven't found who changed her image yet


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

When I had left my husband I didn't know if divorce was the answer. My mind kept filling with "what-ifs" plus the guilt of failing. I felt like an elevator soaring to the top floor then sinking to the basement, over and over. One evening I went for a walk, driven by the thoughts racing thro my mind. As I began to tire I realized I was about 8 mi. from home. By the time I got home I was amazed at the clarity of my thinking. The following day I obtained a lawyer and began rebuilding my life. No guilt, not what-ifs, no looking back. Our mind has an insidious way of throwing negative stuff to the forefront. Like a willful child I'll tell it to go sit in a corner and stay there.


----------



## Cacowgirl (Feb 19, 2011)

Thank you for the lovely uplifting image. I, too, am facing a very troubled time.


----------

